
Linux, Windows NT [4.0], and the Pentium 4 (2000) - yuhong
http://linux.omnipotent.net/article.php?article_id=11457
======
yuhong
First post on LKML seems to be
[https://lkml.org/lkml/2000/8/5/89](https://lkml.org/lkml/2000/8/5/89)

Intel CPUID supplement for P4 was published in July 2000:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20000815074548/http://developer.i...](http://web.archive.org/web/20000815074548/http://developer.intel.com/design/processor/future/manuals/CPUID_Supplement.htm)

NT4 SP6 was released in October 1999. Previously, NT4 was truncating CPUID
family field to three bits (instead of the correct four bits), as you can see
in
[http://www.geoffchappell.com/studies/windows/km/cpu/identifi...](http://www.geoffchappell.com/studies/windows/km/cpu/identification.htm)

This claims tape-out was in December 1999:
[https://www.cs.rice.edu/~vardi/comp607/bentley.pdf](https://www.cs.rice.edu/~vardi/comp607/bentley.pdf)

